# Home built Mill



## RCWorks (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a mill I want to get a spindle for...

The offerings I have seen so far come with an ER20 collet

I want to run Tormach quick change tool holders or somthing like it...

Anybody been here before?


----------



## DMS (Mar 8, 2013)

TTS collets are available for either MT3 or R8 IIRC, so you would need a spindle with that taper. I would personally go with the R8. Might check out a replacement spindle for an X2 or RF45 depending on the size of your machine. Little Machine Shop sells parts for the X2 and X3.


----------



## RCWorks (Mar 9, 2013)

DMS said:


> TTS collets are available for either MT3 or R8 IIRC, so you would need a spindle with that taper. I would personally go with the R8. Might check out a replacement spindle for an X2 or RF45 depending on the size of your machine. Little Machine Shop sells parts for the X2 and X3.



What ever spindle I use needs to go in an 80mm spindle motor mount.


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 13, 2013)

Go to Grizzly, a GO727 mill Spindle with R8, cost $51.50. You can also order the draw bar and pulleys if you want.

GO727
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill/G0727


TO ORDER PARTS
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0727/parts/HEAD-COLUMN


EASY TO READ DIAGRAM 
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g0727_pl.pdf


----------



## RCWorks (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't think that will work to good with my setup... I'd lose a foot or more of table. My rig looks like this...



cbtrek said:


> Go to Grizzly, a GO727 mill Spindle with R8, cost $51.50. You can also order the draw bar and pulleys if you want.
> 
> GO727
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Horizontal-Vertical-Mill/G0727
> ...


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a Legacy Arty CNC router with a water cooled 3hp spindle. It uses ER20 collets.


----------



## RCWorks (Mar 22, 2013)

cbtrek said:


> I have a Legacy Arty CNC router with a water cooled 3hp spindle. It uses ER20 collets.




*Ever find any quick change change tool holders for it? *Thats what I want to do.

I have found VFD's and water cooled spindles, it's the ER20 that I have yet to find a quick change setup for.


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 23, 2013)

When I asked, I was told they do not make one for the water cooled spindles.


They make one for Porter, Bosch, Dewalt or Triump router's that I use on my router table.

http://www.carbideprocessors.com/quick-change-router-collet-1-2-dewalt-festool-freud-whiteside-9720/



Just using the ER20 collets in my CNC 3 hp water cooled spindle and I can change the collet and bit in 20 seconds or less, after some practices. 

I use a short cardboard box with the wrench's, collet and bit in there ready to change. Just changing bits is even faster.


There is also a automatic tool changer for water cooled spindles but to much $$$$$$$$.


----------



## RCWorks (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I'll just try milling a block of aluminum to a known height and let the tool rest on it while I tighten it up.



cbtrek said:


> When I asked, I was told they do not make one for the water cooled spindles.
> 
> They make one for Porter, Bosch, Dewalt or Triump router's that I use on my router table.


----------



## cjsamples (Mar 31, 2013)

rc works,
 If you are running Mach, you can make a plate for the tool to touch off and zero out your Z. Using one of your inputs from the BOB, clip one wire to the tool and the other wire to the plate, when the contact is made it zeros out the Z height.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtPR18EGsNs

Is this what you are looking to do?
Chris


----------



## cbtrek (Apr 1, 2013)

This works very well, I have one on my Arty CNC. 

One trick to watch out for is if you are using a very small bit or small tip, slow the speed down in Mach3 until the bit has zeroed or you can damage the tip. I found out the hard way.


----------

